# [UK NR] Multi BLD 19/21 in 50:24 - Ollie Frost



## Ollie (Apr 7, 2014)

inb4 no-one cares  but I'm quite proud of this and I'm actually enjoying multi again. Safety solve


----------



## Nihahhat (Apr 7, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 7, 2014)

Great job again! Very impressive 

"I predict 19/21 NR by a couple of minutes"
I hope you know that I'm more proud of this prediction than you are of the result


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay nice


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Fantastic job. I'm happy that you are enjoying it again. For a little while there I thought you were done with MBLD for good.

Now, can you bring Daniel around to the idea of practicing again?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay, NR! Too bad big BLD didn't go that well


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay for moarrr fantasy points  
Awesome job, Ollie


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome  
2nd in the world next?


----------



## Riley (Apr 8, 2014)

gj Ollie!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2014)

Good work


----------



## szalejot (Apr 8, 2014)

Good job 
Why only last two solves on video?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Fantastic job. I'm happy that you are enjoying it again. For a little while there I thought you were done with MBLD for good.
> 
> Now, can you bring Daniel around to the idea of practicing again?



I'm seeing him later, I'll persuade him to try 3/3 :tu



DuffyEdge said:


> Great job again! Very impressive
> 
> "I predict 19/21 NR by a couple of minutes"
> I hope you know that I'm more proud of this prediction than you are of the result



Haha, this prediction was made literally minutes before 



szalejot said:


> Good job
> Why only last two solves on video?



Because I'm assuming no-one wants to watch a full 21 cube execution or memo.


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I'm seeing him later, I'll persuade him to try 3/3 :tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never assume, you upload and I shall go make popcorn. 

Jk, but seriously great job on this. Keep it up!


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice job, and with that much time left, should be "easy" to do even better next time 

Now please find a way to apply this kind of accuracy to 5BLD 




kclejeune said:


> you upload and it shall go make popcorn.



I want a video to make popcorn for me!


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Nice job, and with that much time left, should be "easy" to do even better next time
> 
> Now please find a way to apply this kind of accuracy to 5BLD
> 
> ...



That would be so great.


----------

